# Annoying buzz out of logitech Z506 5.1 speakers.



## JohnCrowley (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I got a set of Logitech z506 5.1 speakers for Christmas and connected them to my PC.
The problem is that when the speakers are on and the volume is >15% i start hearing an annoying buzz from all 5 of the speakers. The volume of the sound does not increase if i increase the speaker volume.(so its not the normal volume soft buzz you get from most speakers.)
I started troubleshooting the problem:
I disconnected all the input cables from the speakers, and left the speakers on, with no connection to the pc. The sound is still there.
I thought there might be some interference from the pc, so i put the speakers in another power socket, and went away from the pc. The buzz was still there. 
If i plug in a pair of headphones into the socket on the front right speaker(control speaker) the buzzing disappears from the speakers and the headphones don't have a buzz either.

Please help, the noise is driving me nuts.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi JohnCrowley and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you're getting the buzzing when disconnected from any inputs, it sounds suspiciously like faulty speakers - Check the volume-controls in the PC's Audio-mixer aren't at maximum, 50%-75% is about right then adjust the volume from the speakers.


----------



## JohnCrowley (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, the buzzing is there when the speakers aren't connected. Funny thing is that it does not increase in volume along with the speakers, but it disappears when the speakers are at minimum. speakers-0%--->no buzz speakers-15%--->full buzz speakers-100%--->exact same buzz, not louder. I don't live near a nuclear power plant or a cell tower and I'm not getting bombarded with EM by the russians So..i need to change the speakers?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep I'm afraid so, you shouldn't have any problems as they're still under warranty, though if they're purchased by mail-order, you might have an impatient wait with the holidays :sigh:


----------



## JohnCrowley (Dec 26, 2012)

WereBo said:


> Yep I'm afraid so, you shouldn't have any problems as they're still under warranty, though if they're purchased by mail-order, you might have an impatient wait with the holidays :sigh:


Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
Happy holidays!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

And to you John and good luck


----------

